# Coffee Crew?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone know what time the coffee crew rides start on tuesdays?
ive read around and i get mixxed times of like 6am/ 615am/630am..?
which is it?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

"Southern California" is an awfully big place. 

Ventura? Simi? Redlands?

maybe more details would help...


----------



## SmellMyGas (Sep 30, 2004)

There's only one REAL coffee crew in southern California. It meets at University and Campus Drive in Irvine and leaves promptly at 6:15.


----------

